# wasps?



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Can someone please tell me what this is?? Came home and saw 4 in my Lecu tank..are they dangerous for my frogs? Could I have more? Vacuumed out 3 cannot find the 4th one..


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Check out this thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/72598-great-black-wasp.html


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

They look like what are Black soider flies....Have you been feeding phoenix worms?


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Omg! Yes!! I had a few left from my last order and put them in there... No more left...do you think I have to worry about anymore? So far I had 5 I vacuumed out........


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have never fed them but I do think they are Black solider fly larvae if I remember what I have read.....So it is most likely those that have morphed from the larvae.....Much like what was being discussed in that thread Jim posted......


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Azurel said:


> I have never fed them but I do think they are Black solider fly larvae if I remember what I have read.....So it is most likely those that have morphed from the larvae.....Much like what was being discussed in that thread Jim posted......


They are soldier flies.. which can't bite (they don't feed as adults) or sting. 

Ed


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Ed said:


> They are soldier flies.. which can't bite (they don't feed as adults) or sting.
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed for making it clearer.....Sometimes memory fails me....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Azurel said:


> Thanks Ed for making it clearer.....Sometimes memory fails me....


Mine does as well on occasion. 

Ed


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Memory? What's that?


Ed said:


> Mine does as well on occasion.
> 
> Ed


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i understand Ed, even computers need to rest. 

james


----------

